# Another chainsaw question



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Anyone know if the oiler on a Stihl MS290 is adjustable? Right now, it uses one tank of oil for every 3 tanks of gas. Seems a little light to me. Neighbor's Stihls use 1 to 1. It IS oiling, just low volume. All the passages are clean - it's been this way since new.


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

A-HA! Took it to a nieghbor who is a small engine mechanic. Took him about 2.59873902 seconds to flip it over and show me where the adjustment was! Now we'll see how much oil I can use!


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Fordfarm, it is amazing what your owners manual will teach.


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Unfortunately, I didn't get an owners manual! I DID, however, get two books that have all the saws listed in it, but no info!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ernie _
> *Fordfarm, it is amazing what your owners manual will teach. *


Sounds like me! "When all else fails.............try reading the operator's manual!" :lmao: :duh: 

Sure would be nice if Stihl would provide a download on their website for manuals.


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

YUP! The dealer I got it from is in Grand Island NE - about 160 miles away. I THOUGHT I got an Owner's Manual, but just 2 "product cataloges". They did throw in one of those toy battery operated chainsaws.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I bet if you call the dealer and ask, they will mail you a manual free of charge.


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Yeah, but never have gotten around to it! They are a pretty large dealer (Ace Hardware) and have been selling Sthil for years. They have a huge Small Engine center and repair /sell all kinds of mowers, saws, snowblowers, etc.
It's just easier to bug you guys for an answer!


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Fordfarm, you can ask any time and you will get the right direction albeit round about:lmao:


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fordfarm _
> *Yeah, but never have gotten around to it! They are a pretty large dealer (Ace Hardware) and have been selling Sthil for years. They have a huge Small Engine center and repair /sell all kinds of mowers, saws, snowblowers, etc.
> It's just easier to bug you guys for an answer! *


Why not simply download the manual, Look I even posted a link for it.;;

http://www.stihlmanuals.w1.com/stihl_ownersmanuals/MS290_310_390_Manual.pdf


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Hi Michael! Thanks for the link to the manuals. I looked in the same place and blew right past it. :nerd: Good to see you posting again! Been almost a year since we have seen you here. Hope you will not be a stranger in the future.


----------

